# New York State Supreme Court rules that non-citizens can NOT vote in local elections.



## Valwinz (Jun 27, 2022)

New York City's City Council approved a measure in January to give non-citizens the right to vote in local elections. But after a suit was brought by the GOP lawmakers, the New York Supreme Court ruled that no, non-citizens do not have the right to vote.

Source


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 27, 2022)

Interesting. No opinion regarding that. I guess in Germany non-citizens can vote in local elections, considering this usually means having a say in policies regarding the local infrastructure residents use it somewhat makes sense to me that any legal resident would vote in local elections. Anyway, enough of the "international overview" on the topic.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 27, 2022)

Valwinz said:


> New York City's City Council approved a measure in January to give non-citizens the right to vote in local elections. But after a suit was brought by the GOP lawmakers, the New York Supreme Court ruled that no, non-citizens do not have the right to vote.
> 
> Source


Interesting. I was kind of asking myself why the USA doesn't get rid of the southern border altogether. I guess the ruling class want a certain amount of national integrity, but again where it is at now, what is even the point upholding national integrity?


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 15, 2022)

Good. When they become citizens, they can vote to their heart's content.


----------



## Acid_Snake (Jul 15, 2022)

AOC desperate for votes since she fucked up NYC.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jul 15, 2022)

Good. We don't need people who entered the country illegally deciding what happens in our cities. What needs to happen is they need to be arrested and deported for breaking the law.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 15, 2022)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> Good. We don't need people who entered the country illegally deciding what happens in our cities. What needs to happen is they need to be arrested and deported for breaking the law.


The news is not related to people that entered the country illegally.

It is related to residents with legal permanent or temporary visas in the one hand, and people that hold citizenship in the other.


----------



## Nothereed (Jul 15, 2022)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> Good. We don't need people who entered the country illegally deciding what happens in our cities. What needs to happen is they need to be arrested and deported for breaking the law.





TraderPatTX said:


> Good. When they become citizens, they can vote to their heart's content.




wouldn't it suck if you didn't do any investigating or reading?
https://www.cbsnews.com/newyork/new...-citizens-to-vote-in-new-york-city-elections/
(that article is directly linked to the one in the OP's post)

"With a vote of 33 to 14, the City Council passed the "Our City Our Vote" legislation Thursday, granting non-citizens who are *either legally authorized to work in the country or have legal permanent residence status* the right to vote in municipal elections - not federal or state."
So in other words, people who aren't citizens, but authorized to be here.


Acid_Snake said:


> AOC desperate for votes since she fucked up NYC.


when your desperate to throw someone you hate under the bus, and do no reading.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 15, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> wouldn't it suck if you didn't do any investigating or reading?
> https://www.cbsnews.com/newyork/new...-citizens-to-vote-in-new-york-city-elections/
> 
> "With a vote of 33 to 14, the City Council passed the "Our City Our Vote" legislation Thursday, granting non-citizens who are *either legally authorized to work in the country or have legal permanent residence status* the right to vote in municipal elections - not federal or state."
> ...


I know exactly who it pertains to. Noncitizens do not have the right to vote in the US. They can vote in their home countries still, just not here. It doesn't matter if they are here legally or not. I can guarantee that US citizens in almost every other country are not allowed to vote in their elections. Why should we be different?


----------



## Acid_Snake (Jul 15, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> wouldn't it suck if you didn't do any investigating or reading?
> https://www.cbsnews.com/newyork/new...-citizens-to-vote-in-new-york-city-elections/
> (that article is directly linked to the one in the OP's post)
> 
> ...


So what exactly is preventing permanent residents from achieving citizen status to be legible for voting?
No matter what way you put it, this is just a political move to gain more voters.


----------



## Nothereed (Jul 15, 2022)

Acid_Snake said:


> No matter what way you put it, this is just a political move to gain more voters.


Is it? This is only in local elections. Not federal. or state.  So in other words voting for the president? not happening. Senators? also not happening. just local elections, so in other words, the city, and only the city.


TraderPatTX said:


> I know exactly who it pertains to. Noncitizens do not have the right to vote in the US.


Haha, no, no you don't


JonhathonBaxster said:


> Good. We don't need people who entered the* country illegally* deciding what happens in our cities


you liked this comment. I can infer that your thinking "people here illegally"
Not "people here legally but not a citizen"
Your not pulling the rug over anyone. It's pretty obvious.
The two of you @TraderPatTX @JonhathonBaxster got hate boners, and instead of controlling that raging erection of yours Trader, you just went all in thinking that it was "illegals." Since you know, plays very nicely into that narrative. We both know which one.


----------



## Acid_Snake (Jul 15, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> Is it? This is only in local elections. Not federal. So in other words voting for the president? not happening. Senators? also not happening. just local elections, so in other words, the city, and only the city.


There's more power to be held locally. The federal government has issues influencing on states and individuals, but at a municipal level it is much easier.

In any case, you still haven't answered my question, if this isn't a political move to grab votes, then what exactly is it for?
Permanent residents can access citicenship, and the same for legal workers, they can eventually opt for it.

If anything, this is a middle finger to all those inmigrants that follow the rules and laws, and wait their due time to absorve the culture and language until they are ready for the citizenship.


----------



## Nothereed (Jul 15, 2022)

Acid_Snake said:


> In any case, you still haven't answered my question, if this isn't a political move to grab votes, then what exactly is it for?


Worker treatment. Let me explain.
Say I'm from country, x. In country x my work conditions were far worse.
Now if we believe we live in a democracy. It should be reasonable to believe that people who do work, and have been working here for a extended period of time. Should have at least SOME say over their local situation. So this would let them vouch for things like better pay locally. Or better worker employer conditions. It's not exactly a power grab, this giving those people a reasonable amount of say. If it was a power grab, I'd expect federal or state elections to be effected. Which well, obviously they aren't.


----------



## MariArch (Jul 15, 2022)

Yeah em.. this seems pretty damn obvious. If you're not a citizen you shouldn't be able to vote lol


----------



## Nothereed (Jul 15, 2022)

MariArch said:


> Yeah em.. this seems pretty damn obvious. If you're not a citizen you shouldn't be able to vote lol


so if you work here, legally, you shouldn't have any say surrounding said work? Sounds pretty supportive of big businesses to me, who like to take advantage of workers from other countries in general. Larger pay gap, worse conditions etc. It's only adding local voices. not to the overall federal, nor state.


----------



## Nothereed (Jul 15, 2022)

Acid_Snake said:


> If anything, this is a middle finger to all those inmigrants that follow the rules and laws, and wait their due time to absorve the culture and language until they are ready for the citizenship.


Not really, since those people who did become citizens, get full access. Federal, State, and Local. In this case, it's just Local, down to the exact city. and that's just looking at it from a voting perspective. your still heavily limited as to what you can do.


Acid_Snake said:


> Permanent residents can access citicenship, and the same for legal workers, they can eventually opt for it.


it's more immediate say, citizenship takes a while, and the United States isn't exactly known for it's speedy processes regarding that.


----------



## MariArch (Jul 15, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> so if you work here, legally, you shouldn't have any say surrounding said work? Sounds pretty supportive of big businesses to me, who like to take advantage of workers from other countries in general. Larger pay gap, worse conditions etc. It's only adding local voices. not to the overall federal, nor state.



Yeah.. no. No you shouldn't lol. Why would I want someone who's not even an American to have a say in how we run any form of government? Go get naturalized first, then you earn that privilege. Poll Americans on that. 90% will agree with me


----------



## Nothereed (Jul 15, 2022)

Acid_Snake said:


> No matter what way you put it, this is just a political move to gain more voters.



Actually, this statement is now very interesting, now that I think about it.
Are you implying that POC are more likely to vote democrat? Is that because the Republican voter base is mostly white people? 
Because gaining more voters isn't inherently an issue, that's kinda needed for a democracy. Just where we start the standard is the question. Your afraid they would vote in a certain way.
It kinda implies that those people are treated poorly by Republicans, hence why they would vote Democrat. Since nothing is exactly stopping them from voting Republican, unless, well, the Republican party wasn't favorable to them or something.


----------



## Nothereed (Jul 15, 2022)

MariArch said:


> Why would I want someone who's not even an American to have a say in how we run any form of government?


... you may want to reword that statement. Sounds pretty xenophobic.

I would want them to have their voices heard for local elections since they are a honest working person. They deserve to have some say in things. And that some is local elections. It's like attending a class from another country, and they democratically vote on which project to do next. It's pretty rude to exude them, they contribute to their peers. (taxes, economy) but get no say in what they do? feels a bit wrong if you ask me.


MariArch said:


> Why would I want someone who's not even an American to have a say in how we run any form of government? Go get naturalized first, then you earn that privilege.


You do realize that there's plenty of countries that will revoke their citizenship if you have multiple citizenships. There are valid reasons not to do that. Again, we're only talking local elections, using the classroom example, I think that's fair. Your only getting to influence that class. Nothing outside of it. Not the overall school. Not the school district.


----------



## MariArch (Jul 15, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> Actually, this statement is now very interesting, now that I think about it.
> Are you implying that POC are more likely to vote democrat? Is that because the Republican voter base is mostly white people?
> Because gaining more voters isn't inherently an issue, that's kinda needed for a democracy. Just where we start the standard is the question. Your afraid they would vote in a certain way.
> It kinda implies that those people are treated poorly by Republicans, hence why they would vote Democrat. Since nothing is exactly stopping them from voting Republican, unless, well, the Republican party wasn't favorable to them or something.





Nothereed said:


> ... you may want to reword that statement. Sounds pretty xenophobic.
> 
> I would want them to have their voices heard for local elections since they are a honest working person. They deserve to have some say in things. And that some is local elections. It's like attending a class from another country, and they democratically vote on which project to do next. It's pretty rude to exude them, they contribute to their peers. (taxes, economy) but get no say in what they do? feels a bit wrong if you ask me.
> 
> You do realize that there's plenty of countries that will revoke their citizenship if you have multiple citizenships. There are valid reasons not to do that. Again, we're only talking local elections, using the classroom example, I think that's fair. Your only getting to influence that class. Nothing outside of it.


Sir. I'm Hispanic and latino your attempts to paint people that don't agree with you as racist is just sad.

 I can tell you that a substantial and rising population of Latino-american folks would agree with me on this point. Because those that became citizens worked hard to naturalize and go through the process. Weakening a privilege they earned by inflating it with folks that are not of our nation, didn't go through the process, or came here illegally is just pure stupidity. You making it about skin color is obviously just an attempt to be inflammatory. Take a chill pill.

You should have to be a citizen to vote, if you're from Japan or something where you have to choose a citizenship then choose. Don't expect privileges if you're not willing to commit to being an American though. Honestly I'd prefer that we ask people to revoke their other citizenships too if they become citizens, but I digress.


----------



## Nothereed (Jul 15, 2022)

MariArch said:


> Sir. I'm Hispanic and latino your attempts to paint people that don't agree with you as racist is just sad.


Since you believe that I'm just trying to paint people that I don't agree with as racist. How about we go over the reasons I have to suspect that?
first. It has pretty racist sub contexts. There isn't a reason to be afraid of increasing voters (especially just at the local level) unless one party realizes that it's not politically viable for them.
Secondly, not only do I live with a person of color, but also talk to a  long childhood friend, who is Latino, points out that the process is UNFAIRLY difficult. Taking far more time than it reasonably should. When the United States already has a history of treating people of color unreasonably, I kinda have to immediately suspect as a white person, that somethings wrong, since that's just been the history, and it's ignorant to not take that into consideration.
I also grew up in a racist household, born from the same cloth of  rhetoric that your are saying. So I'm going to be naturally weary of it.
Thirdly, a lot of the people here have stated outright racist, homophobic rhetoric. Almost every person I've had an argument with has a through line. Almost everyone I had argued with any extended period of time had a mask off moment.  You can look at my signature as proof of that. Commonly spouting the same or adjacent oppresive rhetoric. The fact that it's pretty clear from which sphere it comes from, also makes me heavily weary. If you also notice. I don't say "you are racist" unless I'm 100% certain and there is no longer plausible deniability. I haven't called you racist. I called your rehetroic xenophobic, but not yourself as such. It's the reason I said "sounds" not. "you are"


MariArch said:


> can tell you that a substantial and rising population of Latino-american folks would agree with me on this point.


Is it the majority? if no. Then it's not exactly logical. Because then your favoring a minority view, which is again, similar adjacent to the others (others referring to people within this thread) rhetoric. which values their voice, over everyone else's is, it's a inherently unfair way to do things, and doesn't go well for a democracy.
As insane as it sounds, you can end up supporting your own oppression. Is it logical? No. But people also aren't always logical either. to prove that it's a thing that can happen, why the fuck are there gay people in the republican party, when the republican party blatantly is against them? You can critically look at what I've said in the past.


MariArch said:


> Weakening a privilege they earned by inflating it with folks that are *not of our nation*


STOP. Think for a second what you are saying here. And how it changes your statements retroactively.


MariArch said:


> Why would I want someone who's not even an American to have a say


I was being kind, and hoping you were implying American in some other sense. But here your clearly applying it as nationality. You want to know how xenophobia is made easier to digest? By treating people as lesser. Your treating "being an American" as more valuable than "not of our nation"
I believe both of those types should have some say in their life. We don't always get to choose what jobs we do. But I also do believe in citizenship. Giving people a bit of local say, doesn't hurt, and it can benefit them  and even others in the process. I see that as a win.


MariArch said:


> Because those that became citizens worked hard to naturalize and go through the process.


I'm going to use a similarly adjacent argument, and I'll let you decide on what is the issue I take with it, and why. This isn't two random arguments. It has a throughline and point in them.
"You kids have it too easy, we used to work around the clock back in our days."


MariArch said:


> Honestly I'd prefer that we ask people to revoke their other citizenships too if they become citizens, but I digress.


I take issue with it since that's a nationalism (borderline ultra nationalism) mindset.People's families don't always get to choice where they live. Some of their familes come from two different countries, seperating that isn't exactly a fair choice. But also saying that the people who work here, also shouldn't get any influence surroundings their work also sounds wrong. Choosing between making your work life better, and if you can still easily see family, is not even a choice you should have to make. Both should be possible. Not or.

Edit:
Since I used some words. I might as well give a definition of those said words. Bolded are the parts that are particularly pertaining.
Nationalism:"identification with one's own nation and support for its interests, *especially to the exclusion or detriment *of the interests of other nations"
Ultra nationalism:"extreme nationalism that promotes *the interests of one state* or people *above all others*"


----------



## ScaryHobbit (Jul 15, 2022)

MariArch said:


> Sir. I'm Hispanic and latino your attempts to paint people that don't agree with you as racist is just sad.
> 
> I can tell you that a substantial and rising population of Latino-american folks would agree with me on this point. Because those that became citizens worked hard to naturalize and go through the process. Weakening a privilege they earned by inflating it with folks that are not of our nation, didn't go through the process, or came here illegally is just pure stupidity. You making it about skin color is obviously just an attempt to be inflammatory. Take a chill pill.


Beautiful. Simply beautiful!
You just blasted Nothereed so hard he's now writing walls of text saying how everyone except him is racist.
Because he doesn't _actually_ care about other races - He only recognizes and worships you and your race _so long as you agree with him._
If you don't, well then you're just an EviL WhITe rAcYsT.

It's exactly this superiority mindset that's lead people like him to push the "latinx" shit onto Hispanics...
...and then they wonder why Biden is now underwater with Hispanics 30 to 60%.


----------



## Nothereed (Jul 15, 2022)

ScaryHobbit said:


> It's exactly this superiority mindset that's lead people like him to push the "latinx" shit onto Hispanics...
> ...and then they wonder why Biden is now underwater with Hispanics 30 to 60%.


Really? Biden and karmala can go to hell for that one. If it was true that I supported that bs, why the hell didn't I call Mexicans that? You can littearly see me arguing about using the term "the illegals" is a racist dog whistle. I know this because I grew up in that hell hole.


ScaryHobbit said:


> He only recognizes and worships you and your race _so long as you agree with him._


Also really?
FFs. You just walked into this thread, know nothing about what I've previously said here.
_sigh_ do I really have to do this?
Alright. I'll make a post.Showing EVERY SINGLE ARGUMENT against people I've called "ist"
And then I'll make a case as to why they should be banned. Not just because I disagree with what they've said, but because how it inflicts damage and harm to others.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jul 15, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> Is it? This is only in local elections. Not federal. or state.  So in other words voting for the president? not happening. Senators? also not happening. just local elections, so in other words, the city, and only the city.
> 
> Haha, no, no you don't
> 
> ...


Cool comeback. I'm not sure how I will ever recover from that.


----------



## MariArch (Jul 15, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> Since you believe that I'm just trying to paint people that I don't agree with as racist. How about we go over the reasons I have to suspect that?
> first. It has pretty racist sub contexts. There isn't a reason to be afraid of increasing voters (especially just at the local level) unless one party realizes that it's not politically viable for them.
> Secondly, not only do I live with a person of color, but also talk to a  long childhood friend, who is Latino, points out that the process is UNFAIRLY difficult. Taking far more time than it reasonably should. When the United States already has a history of treating people of color unreasonably, I kinda have to immediately suspect as a white person, that somethings wrong, since that's just been the history, and it's ignorant to not take that into consideration.
> I also grew up in a racist household, born from the same cloth of  rhetoric that your are saying. So I'm going to be naturally weary of it.
> ...


I dont have the time to sift through all this shit, but I'll just say a couple of things:

You do quite the amount of jumping to conclusions on people that you're talking to sir. I mean, there's a million different ways you could read this and you jump to the most cynical conclusions. Noones 'scared' of increasing voters. People are cautious of letting non citizens vote or skewing a vote to reflect people that... aren't citizens. If we wanna talk about reforming the immigration process, by all means, I'm on board, and I reckon a lot of Americans would be on board with that (alas, congress can't pass a law without attaching a fucking 18 wheeler to the bill). But to suggest that people not of this country should get a say in our government, whether local, state or federal is just stupid, and degrades the work of people who did go through the process, no matter how long it is. And yes, I would bet a million bucks that if you polled hispanic american citizens, the vast majority of them would agree with this sentiment. My point of a rising and substantial hispanic vote was in reference to the amount that vote republican and or are voting republican. Hispanics aren't a hive mind entity that all think the same on issues of religion, the economy, immigration, etc. As the left found out in 2020 by a record turnout for Trump by hispanics, or the Republican Maya Flores that was recently elected in a majority Mexican district by the border in Texas, or the walloping the democrats will feel in Florida and Texas in many large Hispanic districts, hispanics are moving to the right. Why that may be, is probably a number of things, but to brush this off as us "not voting for our best interest" is.. pretty degrading of the individual hispanic in and of itself. We all have different backgrounds and views on issues, we can decide what is and isn't in our best interest without some elitists telling us what is.

To suggest that I was saying that illegals are subhuman or others is... quite the conclusion.. Voting in our elections is most certainly not a human right to be given to any joe shmoe that shows up here from fucking.. idk.. Bulgaria or something. it's a privelege held by law abiding citizens. And it's most certainly not a right for someone that may have just showed up here 10 seconds ago and or broke our laws to get here. People that break our border laws are.. just that.. criminals. They shouldn't be rewarded for being here. They should be tried and deported. Other noncitizens here such as asylum seekers, green card holders, etc knew what they were getting into when coming here, and will presumably leave after a certain period of time or down the line apply for citizenship, at which point, they will be able to vote as every other citizen. Children here from a young age is another story that we can have long discussions about, but most certainly doesn't authorize all of the other said examples to vote.

Yes, I suppose I am a nationalist in the sense that our government should work for.. Americans first. Not trying to hand out our liberties to non americans. I would think that you could travel to many other countries and they would share this same sentiment regarding voting.


----------



## Acid_Snake (Jul 15, 2022)

MariArch said:


> Sir. I'm Hispanic and latino your attempts to paint people that don't agree with you as racist is just sad.


It's latinx you biggot.....xD


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 15, 2022)

The amount of idiocy in this thread is outstanding. People misunderstanding the news and refusing to own their mistake. People going off topic and detailing the thread. Arguments that look like excuses an angry teenager would come up with. This is bullshit. A fucking waste of time. I'm out. The quality of comments has declined so much lately.


----------



## XDel (Jul 15, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Interesting. I was kind of asking myself why the USA doesn't get rid of the southern border altogether. I guess the ruling class want a certain amount of national integrity, but again where it is at now, what is even the point upholding national integrity?


Why would we casually just "open" our Southern, let alone Northern Boarders? When in the history of the world has a country just done that? What is going on at our southern boarder is the work of the Biden Administration, which is itself a tentacle of some higher form of governance who's current spokes person and representatives seem to be Biden, Truedau, Jacinda Ardern, Klaus Schwab, Bill Gates, Yuval Noah Harari, and the like.


----------



## XDel (Jul 15, 2022)

Acid_Snake said:


> It's latinx you biggot.....xD


No, that's just something spoiled little kids do when they pretend these days, but in fact most languages have elements that refer specifically to males or females, and in reality we don't have time to go through and undo centuries of history, religion, culture, tradition, and science just to appease the ever increasing amount of people with no or little awareness. Perhaps it's something in the water? Perhaps it's all the Soy, or the single mothers who are still children them selves trying to "raise" children?
 There could be a myriad of reasons, but one thing I do know and that is that It's Latino, and Latina, just like Amigo and Amiga, as in the Amiga computer. You erase the word and you erase the Computer and it's history, then nearly all modern computer advancements never happen, the present sucks even worse, dudes are blowing each other, and the girls look and smell funny. Is that really a future that you want for you and your potential clump of cells to live in?


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jul 16, 2022)

sarkwalvein said:


> The news is not related to people that entered the country illegally.
> 
> It is related to residents with legal permanent or temporary visas in the one hand, and people that hold citizenship in the other.



Thank you. I stand corrected.


----------



## subcon959 (Jul 16, 2022)

If they pay taxes then they should be allowed to vote where that money goes to, if not then no vote. Seems kinda simple?


----------



## Acid_Snake (Jul 16, 2022)

XDel said:


> No, that's just something spoiled little kids do when they pretend these days, but in fact most languages have elements that refer specifically to males or females, and in reality we don't have time to go through and undo centuries of history, religion, culture, tradition, and science just to appease the ever increasing amount of people with no or little awareness. Perhaps it's something in the water? Perhaps it's all the Soy, or the single mothers who are still children them selves trying to "raise" children?
> There could be a myriad of reasons, but one thing I do know and that is that It's Latino, and Latina, just like Amigo and Amiga, as in the Amiga computer. You erase the word and you erase the Computer and it's history, then nearly all modern computer advancements never happen, the present sucks even worse, dudes are blowing each other, and the girls look and smell funny. Is that really a future that you want for you and your potential clump of cells to live in?


I agree with you, but was it really necessary to write a wall of text out of an obvious joke?
Besides I don't even know anyone other than rich liberal gringos using latinx.
Definitely no latino ever uses it, we have our own Spanish version (latine, amigue, persone gestante) and it's bad enough with that already so we don't need import it. How the hell are you even supposed to pronounce latinx? To me that sounds like the name of an MS Word font.


----------



## XDel (Jul 16, 2022)

Acid_Snake said:


> I agree with you, but was it really necessary to write a wall of text out of an obvious joke?
> Besides I don't even know anyone other than rich liberal gringos using latinx.
> Definitely no latino ever uses it, we have our own Spanish version (latine, amigue, persone gestante) and it's bad enough with that already so we don't need import it. How the hell are you even supposed to pronounce latinx? To me that sounds like the name of an MS Word font.


Aghh, a fellow Troll... 

Carry on!


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 19, 2022)

XDel said:


> No, that's just something spoiled little kids do when they pretend these days, but in fact most languages have elements that refer specifically to males or females, and in reality we don't have time to go through and undo centuries of history, religion, culture, tradition, and science just to appease the ever increasing amount of people with no or little awareness. Perhaps it's something in the water? Perhaps it's all the Soy, or the single mothers who are still children them selves trying to "raise" children?
> There could be a myriad of reasons, but one thing I do know and that is that It's Latino, and Latina, just like Amigo and Amiga, as in the Amiga computer. You erase the word and you erase the Computer and it's history, then nearly all modern computer advancements never happen, the present sucks even worse, dudes are blowing each other, and the girls look and smell funny. Is that really a future that you want for you and your potential clump of cells to live in?


You mean the Amigx computer? It's okay, but the Commodore was cooler. The C64 proved that you don't need graphics and goofy soundchips to have better games LOL


----------



## Creamu (Jul 20, 2022)

XDel said:


> Why would we casually just "open" our Southern, let alone Northern Boarders? When in the history of the world has a country just done that? What is going on at our southern boarder is the work of the Biden Administration, which is itself a tentacle of some higher form of governance who's current spokes person and representatives seem to be Biden, Truedau, Jacinda Ardern, Klaus Schwab, Bill Gates, Yuval Noah Harari, and the like.


Because it would be less bureaucratic work. If you let people in anyway you might as well dissolve the border. What function at this point does it even have?


----------

